# Ping im LAN an alle rechner!? (Broadcast?)



## DextroseJunkie (17. März 2004)

Hallo alle miteinander,

Ich hoffe das hier mir weiter helfen könnt, oder sagen könnt ob es die funktion die ich suche überhaupt gibt!
Ich suche eine Möglichkeit in einem Netzwerk sagen wir eine "Ping-Antwort" von allen erreichbaren Rechnern zu bekommen! (ich weiss nicht ob der begriff broadcast es trifft)
Oder zumindestens ein Befehl der mir alle vorhandenen Rechner anzeigt irgendwie sowas in der Richtung
Dachte irgendwie so an einen cmd-Befehl.....

Hoffe das jemand eine Lösung oder nen befehl kennt...
schonmal danke im Vorraus....

Grüße DextroseJunkie


----------



## ssc (17. März 2004)

*Für so etwas gibt es Software*

Hallo,

für so etwas gibt es Software.

Schau mal hier

www.zdnet.de


----------



## fluessig (17. März 2004)

Probier mal Lannetscan aus (googlen). Ist ein sehr gutes Tool, es zeigt außerdem die Schwachstellen der Systeme im Netz an, was bei der Administration angenehm sein kann, um auf installierte Patches zu prüfen.


----------

